
mParticle Raises $15M to Help Mobile Marketers Manage Their Data - mkatz0630
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/mparticle-series-a/
======
thewarrior
Semi-Rant incoming.

The analytics landscape is now dizzyingly diverse with n-different providers
that do almost the same thing with some minor twist.

As a dev its frustrating to keep piling on more and more analytics into our
apps just because of some tiny need. There's already so much data being
collected which I doubt is being put to full use.

The marketers need 3 SDKs for their attributions , the product managers need 3
SDKs for targeting , tracking and whatever else.

And now we have mParticle , so we can send data only to mParticle and then
send it onwards to possibly 10 other analytics providers.

And soon we'll have an aggregator on the other side of the data pipeline as
well that gives you a unified dashboard of all your analytics dashboards.

Ofcourse , to say that we might not really need all this bloat in terms of app
size , code size and bandwidth , no well that would be blasphemy.

Almost the entire app traffic ends up being mirrored to the analytics
platforms such that they have almost everything thats already there in the
backend. Because that's the easy way out. So its not just events , even things
which we could track in the app end up getting replicated wasting needless
bandwidth.

And the events themselves keep changing and they're tracked in some
spreadsheet somewhere that itself changes every few weeks. And you just keep
moving keys and values around in needless busy work.

It's still so frustrating. I so wish a lot of the analytics code could be
generated automatically based on some schema + annotations to your app code.

Well I don't have much time to comment. I gotta go integrate yet another
analytics tool that just came up.

~~~
gk1
> And soon we'll have an aggregator on the other side of the data pipeline as
> well that gives you a unified dashboard of all your analytics dashboards.

This already exists: [https://www.singular.net](https://www.singular.net)

------
gk1
The article didn't make it clear to me what exactly they do, and neither did
their homepage, but I think I got it: Segment.com for mobile apps.

~~~
mkatz0630
we are focused on improving data control, and reducing integration complexity
for mobile marketers & developers.

much has been written about the differences between the companies.
[http://qr.ae/RgVfw7](http://qr.ae/RgVfw7)

------
shawndumas
So glad to see mParticle doing well.

